# weight gainers



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

in your opions which would b the best to take, weight gain or a good protien powder (cant afford both)

cheers unc

oh yeah which one?


----------



## homer (Dec 2, 2005)

hi buddy depends what your goals are mate and if you want to keep the carbs down


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

id get a protein shake then you can always add some ground oats to it to make a gainer


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

homer said:


> hi buddy depends what your goals are mate and if you want to keep the carbs down


what is it that your trying to gain from your training unc ?


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

size john dont mind a bit of fat as this can b burnt off at a later stage eh


----------



## bwl (Mar 9, 2006)

also want to know this !


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Best weight gainer is food.

Most of the weight gainers are sugar anyway, that is the cheapest source of carbohydrates there is.


----------



## wiseguy83 (Mar 26, 2006)

pro mass is ok by cnp.but ive tried most now and i think their just to hard to work off.id just use the met-rx packets of protein their good.or a nice big tub of usn protein 50grams each drink eat 2bananas whith each drink.works ok for me.mixing the oats in is a very good idea.


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

hackskii said:


> Best weight gainer is food.
> 
> Most of the weight gainers are sugar anyway, that is the cheapest source of carbohydrates there is.


hey hacks are you saying i should add sugar to my pro drink mate ?

how much?

what about the oats mate?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

actually I would remove all sugar from the diet.

If cutting avoid all high glycemic carbs.

When bulking, those carbs are not avoided.

I myself dont like the idea of using sugar to add calories in the diet.


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

I make my own;

2 scoops Whey Concentrate from Bulk Powders

1 cup of oats

1 banana

1 tbsp Peanut Butter

500-600ml milk

I blend mine with a hand blender as it's easier to clean

overall about 650 kcals, with good fats (from the pnut butter etc), carbs and most importantly good protein. Cheap to make, easy to put together and tasty!

check out the recipes section for more ideas as well mate.


----------

